# Asmodus Lustro 200W



## M5000 (24/7/17)

Teaser pics and description of the upcoming Asmodus Lustro 200W from the Asmodus site. The photos aren't really helpful but if you know about it you may want to wait if you are looking at a Minikin, although I can't seem to find any real feature upgrades, from the 1A charging it doesn't seem to be new..






Allow us proudly present our latest and greatest mod to date, the asMODus Lustro! The Lustro is a 200W device that requires 2x 18650 sized batteries (not included). The Lustro is powered by the all new GX-200-HUT which incorporates a touch screen, hyper power saving capabilities, which were first made famous in the Minikin mod, as well as a power boost to 200 watts and upgradeable firmware.

The Lustro presents itself in a square shaped body design which creates an ergonomic structure which can be held with ease. On the Lustro you will see asMODus logo on the firing button of the mod as well as an imprinted logo on the battery door. The battery door is located on the back of the mod and is coupled with magnetic closure for easy access to your batteries. The Lustro comes stock with all well known features including variable wattage, temperature control, TFR, TC, our new "Curve" feature which replicates manually replicates the functionality of temperature control in power mode (VW mode) by allowing the user to set 5 different wattage over time presets, as well as new features you would never expect! These impressive new features will be announced at a future date.

*Using the Device*:

*Adjusting wattage*: Unlocking the device is done by simply sliding your finger down the screen. Touching the wattage will allow you to adjust the wattage of the device by pressing the "+" and "-" buttons that appear on the screen. Pressing the fire button will set the wattage and return you to the main screen.

*Accessing the menu*: To access the menu of the Lustro, you must press the fire button 5 times consecutively. You can scroll through the options by swiping left or right on the screen. The functions are Power off, Puff Counter Limit, Puff Counter Eraser, Brightness adjustments, firmware version checker, ohm checker, and other features that will be disclosed at a future date.

*Switching firing modes*: Switching modes on the Lustro is as simple as unlocking the screen (By sliding your finger from the top of the screen to the bottom) and swiping left and right. The firing options are as follows: Power, Temp, Curve, TCR, and TFR. To pick a specific wire type while in temperature control mode, hold the TEMP icon on the top of the screen for 2 seconds. This will allow you to switch between the following wire types: Ni200 Nickel, SS304 Stainless steel, SS316 Stainless steel, SS317 Stainless steel, and Ti Titanium.

*Product Specifications*:


Requires 2x 18650 sized batteries (not included)
Touch screen type: Capacitve Screen; Requires the electrical properties of the human body to detect when and where the screen is touched
Wattage range (Power mode): 5W - 200W
Wattage range (TC modes): 5W - 120W
Temperature control range: 212° - 572°F / 100° - 300°
Atomizer ohm range: 0.1 - 2.5 ohm
Max output voltage: 7.5V
Peek output current: 45A
Charging parameters: DC 5V/1A
Upgradeable firmware

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/7/17)

looks a bit like the V2 from Hugo Vapor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/7/17)

From what I can see, not as slim, sleek and sexy as the Minikin v2.

Curious to see what new features... Perhaps customized screen with logos and theme builders? Useless crap in otherwords, at least I personally don't care for that much.


----------

